# Lure colors ?



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been doing research on lure colors for different water conditions (stained or clear), but haven't found anything specifically for musky. So I thought I'd ask here. Do any of you guys change your lure color for each type of water, or doesn't it matter. I'm new to musky fishing got three last year still obsessed can't wait for spring. Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

Every one will have an opinion on this, so here is mine.

I put on a bait that I can see coming in the water. If i cant see the bait on my retrieve then it is that much harder to spot a follow. 

I use alot of pure white baits for this reason. They can be seen in muddy, alge, or clear water. I catch fish on them to. So I see no need to make it complicated, if i can see it I will fish it


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

A great way to start building a lure collection you'll actually use is purchasing 2 lures when you get new ones. One hot color, one natural. You don't need every single color that's for sure! I have rarely seen a day where muskies are color specific like walleyes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Muddy I run hot colors clear i run natural but that is correct with the white scenerio below that's basic rule of thumb for clear and muddy. but don't get me wrong any color can work any time. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Black and bright. I seldom use natural colors. No lakes around me crystal clear.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I think the way you work your lure is more important than color.But I like Black all the way.



Roscoe


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

If you have put enough time in enough various lakes, rivers and streams; you will certainly find that what colors work at one place may not work as well at another. The same goes with size and types of baits. However, I have also found that what might work at any given body of water one year may be different the next. One of the reasons this sport constantly keeps you guessing, even when you think you finally might have them semi-figured out. Thats why I believe its good to be versitile and prepared with a little of everything and anything when it comes to baits, colors, sizes and even tactics and methods.

As a general rule though, I have found that natural colors will produce more in clearer water and bright colors seem more effective in dingy water. Light penetration will also effect the visability underwater so dark vs. light days can also effect color. Then again many guys do very well on straight black baits at night....go figure.

I agree with the above....I feel action and vibration are far more attracting.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I've found bright colors work best for me with jerk baits, Fire Tiger and Clown to be precise.

Now inline spinners I don't feel the skirt has really mattered that much, but copper blades seem to be the trick. I've caught muskie on yellow, black, fire tiger, and pink skirts.......but all had copper blades.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Up north in the quote, unquote muskie mecca they say any color tail on a bucktail is OK as long as it's black.  I did read that before. All my bucktails either have a black tail or a white tail.. Well most of them anyway.....Almost all other bait I'll throw any color. I do like firetiger pretty good and I could care less what the water looks like. Clear, muddy, stained if they want it they can find it.. Just my opinion.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If I can see it then they can see it. Like Paul said, if you fish a body of water long enough you'll find there are certain colors that will trigger the fish to bite. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

One thing about black is that every background shade or color is lighter than black. That makes black show against everything during daylight hours. Also can't overlook silver as a reflectve bait. when you have the right sun angles, silver will show lot's of flash. White is one of the first colors to disapear as it sinks into deeper water. Oh!! all colors catch fish and some fisherman do too. LOL Tite lines


----------



## xbenx92713 (Mar 25, 2012)

no doubt all colors work. im a huge fan of white. almost always will start with that no matter what lure im throwing. its a confidence thing. you start to like a lure and it works you use it more than the others lol. if white isnt working i will throw a natural perch. theres days where you throw the box but i dont think there is any science to the colors. as long as the lure is worked the right way at the right time they will go.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Speaking of throwing a certain lure being a confidence thing. Does that mean muskie fisherman have no confidence, because we have more lures than Bass Pro Shop and Cabela's put together. LOL Fish on!!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> A great way to start building a lure collection you'll actually use is purchasing 2 lures when you get new ones. One hot color, one natural. You don't need every single color that's for sure! I have rarely seen a day where muskies are color specific like walleyes.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I have seen MANY color specific days and even color specific blocks of time during a single day on St.Clair.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

turkeyt said:


> Speaking of throwing a certain lure being a confidence thing. Does that mean muskie fisherman have no confidence, because we have more lures than Bass Pro Shop and Cabela's put together. LOL Fish on!!


Our lures just take up more space.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Burks said:


> I've found bright colors work best for me with jerk baits, Fire Tiger and Clown to be precise.
> 
> Now inline spinners I don't feel the skirt has really mattered that much, but copper blades seem to be the trick. I've caught muskie on yellow, black, fire tiger, and pink skirts.......but all had copper blades.


I gotta agree with Burks. Orange-gold color for jerk baits and gold or copper on blade baits. I fish berlin and milton alot and they both have lots of carp. They are probably a large part of the muskies diet, and I feel this is why they like the golds and oranges so much.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Seems the color patterns are holding true this year so far. Buddy and I caught one each on Fire Tiger swim baits yesterday. They ignored more natural colors.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

1roofmusky said:


> I have seen MANY color specific days and even color specific blocks of time during a single day on St.Clair.


I agree with muskie jim, muskies are not color sensitive like walleyes. If for some reason they are color sensitive on LSC it is because it can be so clear. I have heard of days where you can see the bottom in 20' of water. I have never been on a lake in Ky or OH that is that clear.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I had an old fart tell me, any color will work as long as it's black...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Lazy 8 said:


> I had an old fart tell me, any color will work as long as it's black...


Probably why the old farts hardly caught many fish...


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

There is a science to what muskies can see in their underwater world. There is a study done by Dr. Colin Kageyama, OD. "Seeing Through the Eyes of a Fish" that has gained credible acceptance among lure manufactures like Mepps. If you are interested, Amazon has a paper back version for $12.63 called "What Fish See".


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds interesting...I have always felt that the vibration and action lures give off are the heart and soul of baits. Its known that sounds moves through water many times better than through air. As a lure maker, I know the those fancy colors do more for hooking the fishermen than they do fish. I do believe that contrasts play a role in triggering fish to strike as well....light vs dark and vise versa...fish have eyes for a reason and they do work.

From an article I read...
_"Physical studies of the eyes and retinas of fish show that the majority can obtain a clearly focused image, detect motion, and have good contrast-detection ability. A limited number of experiments have shown that a minimum level of light is necessary before a fish can recognize colors. Another finding, but one that needs more study, is that some fish favor a specific color. This point may contradict or affirm your own fishing experiences, but remember that the attractiveness of your lure is a combination of many things, including its motion, shape, and color, as well as the scents in and depth of the water."_

Heres the article... http://midcurrent.com/science/fish-eyesight-does-color-matter/


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Several lures colors change due to the color of water and depth.Black,White,Chartreuse, and Fire Tiger don't change colors.That's why I use Black a lot.Google up the article by Steve Heiting by searching Can Muskies See Colors.



Roscoe


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

hey guys thanks for the help bought a bunch of lures taking in to account what everybody said. Roscoe that was a good read for me just the thing I was looking for.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> As a lure maker, I know the those fancy colors do more for hooking the fishermen than they do fish.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's how I ended up with 250+ Wiley's and a thousand or so more baits Paul.........LOL


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] Gabe! I saw some of those fish you got from this fall....VERY NICE man! Congrats...


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Paul! We DID have a pretty good trip there.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> Black and bright. I seldom use natural colors. No lakes around me crystal clear.





Roscoe said:


> I think the way you work your lure is more important than color.But I like Black all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Yep, and yep! I have an old, jointed Creek Chub Pikie Minnow, solid black, that I inherited from my Dad. Large toothy fish really love it.


----------

